# Newstalk "Down to Business" Sat 27th July "debt solution & bankrupcy"



## Steve Thatcher (27 Jul 2013)

For anyone interested I will be on Down to Business today with Bobby Kerr and Vincent P Martin.
We will be discussing all things 'debt solution'
If you are with a radio, turn it on and hopefully I will be able to explain more about going bankrupt in the UK.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Time (27 Jul 2013)

It is online now. [broken link removed]

Go to 8 minutes 40 seconds. It ends at 23 minutes.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (28 Jul 2013)

I was a touch annoyed that Vincent decided that he would monopolise the interview. Hey ho. The point is that there is or will be a solution in Ireland, but if you don't want to or can't avail of it, then the UK is still the better solution.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2013)

Hi Steve

Agreed. I was disappointed in the programme. 

Vincent took a long time to say nothing at all. 

It would have been far better to give you more time and let you give actual case studies. 

I don't think that anyone would benefit much from listening to the programme. 

Brendan


----------



## Cantalia (28 Jul 2013)

I thought you did ok Steve, but to be fair it must be pointed put that your 1 year bankruptcy can turn into a 3 year income payment order also.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (28 Jul 2013)

You are quite right and if we had explored all of that i would have explained that what I do with clients is ensure they keep earnings for the year that they are bankrupt the same as their outgoings, so no need for an income payment order.
Very much easier to do that for a year with our allowances than in Ireland for three years.

Steve Thatcher

www.stevethatcher.ie 



Cantalia said:


> I thought you did ok Steve, but to be fair it must be pointed put that your 1 year bankruptcy can turn into a 3 year income payment order also.


----------



## in the mire (31 Jul 2013)

Hi Steve
Did you ever get an invite from RTE to appear on radio or TV?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (1 Aug 2013)

I do some TV radio and a lot of press. The problem is they always want to interview the clients as well, understandably.
But what client wants to stick a head up and say hey look at me I went bankrupt.

I do have a documentary going out on RTE next Thursday

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=180813

It may be of interest

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie



in the mire said:


> Hi Steve
> Did you ever get an invite from RTE to appear on radio or TV?


----------



## Time (1 Aug 2013)

Looking forward to seeing that Steve.


----------

